# 14 eggs



## wynedot55 (Feb 27, 2009)

the girls are finally blowing an going laying eggs.they layed 10 eggs this morning before 10am.an 4 more by 4pm.an i have 20 girls.an i know 3 have yet to start laying.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 27, 2009)

well that's good to hear!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 27, 2009)

And soon they will be coming out your ears!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 27, 2009)

oh they already are.goodthing is i have 2 or 3 ppl that use 2 or 3 dz a week.so i can move alot at once.or take an give them to the local meal a day.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 27, 2009)

And I suppose you won't deliver either?

I got a whole 5 eggs yesterday!
2 were duck eggs the dogs found and 3 were from the hen house I might not have checked the day before.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 27, 2009)

thats a tad to far.im keeping the girlies locked up  thats the only reason im getting lots of eggs


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 28, 2009)

We are getting a dozen eggs every 4 days. That's plenty for the two of us.  Ours are easter-eggers...one pink, one olive, and two shades of blue from 4 hens.
We also gave 6 eggs to John's friend at work who has a broody hen-- but no rooster. Now I'm told they are counting off the days on the calendar.  I think they need more work to do!
Ours are penned except when we are home.  They go back to the henhouse to lay.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 2, 2009)

my hens stay in the henhouse all the time right now.i got 10 eggs yesterday afternoon.but i havent been out there yet today.an i bet ill have alot of eggs when i go.i got 1 lady wanting 5dz of eggs now.hope shwe wants to much every week.


----------

